# Help me decide - Chrome or ebony



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ebony. Know it's yours.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Ebony. I miss my old Cort because of the ebony. Screams classy.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chrome seems to fit better with the headstock logo and the capstan things.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Three of each.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

When I saw the thread title, my gut reaction was "ebony". But now that I see the pics, I'm thinking, "Maybe not."


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

I vote chrome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

Chrome


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Chrome


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ebony ...Why conform?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Alternating


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Ebony

Nathan


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1/2 and 1/2


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

In in the ebony camp...
classy look and a little different.
G.


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Chrome seems to fit better with the headstock logo and the capstan things.


I Agree !


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Gold.

Alvarez has a nice combination or their higher end guitars. The knobs are black and the metal hardware is gold giving it a nice contrast.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Chrome seems to fit better with the headstock logo and the capstan things.


I had the same thought--but I do like the ebony look as well.
I am considering something like that on my LP copy to get a more consistent look with black hardware, but without spending too much.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ebony, I have them on seven or so guitars, pearloid on a few, chrome on the rest. Prefer ebony.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Ebony. You're less likely to be sued by Gibson for infringing on their authenticity


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

chrome. the black looks more plastic than ebony and the shape seems blocky/rectangular


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

cbg1 said:


> chrome. the black looks more plastic than ebony and the shape seems blocky/rectangular


I agree. There seems to be no sheen on the buttons; almost a flat black unlike the ones in the following video. See what I meas at 1:54.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Ebony. But can you get black chrome?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

They look good on some guitars, but not your Guild. IMO

Here's my CE22


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Larry. Chrome on this guitar. 

Some headstocks, like those with a ebony overlay, look good with ebony buttons. Some headstocks that aren't primarily black, not so much, IMO.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Gold.


Agree !

Why not Gold against brown headstock ?

Ebony model looks cheaper...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

mawmow said:


> Agree !
> 
> Why not Gold against brown headstock ?
> 
> Ebony model looks cheaper...


It likely comes down to cost. Chrome is also harder than the gold plating although that can be fixed but there again extra cost is involved. But I agree that a good contrast always looks sharper than the lack of it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Steadfastly said:


> It likely comes down to cost.


The OP posted two choices because that's what he has.
I'm sure that he's not going beyond that.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Chrome (you know there’s a poll feature right?)


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

I hadn't been thinking in that direction but come to think of it I do have a set of gold Grovers on another acoustic that I no longer play. I've got that combo on my LP and it looks pretty good to me.










Maybe gold/ebony?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's the brown/wood face that doesn't make it work. For me.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm in the chrome camp too on this particular guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

BEACHBUM said:


> I hadn't been thinking in that direction but come to think of it I do have a set of gold Grovers on another acoustic that I no longer play. I've got that combo on my LP and it looks pretty good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that looks sharp with the black headstock, black buttons and the gold lettering and metal tuner hardware. For my tastes, that is one of the better designs I have seen.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Ebonized chrome.


----------

